# Man has sex with dead deer



## Carly (Oct 18, 2008)

> A man is accused of having sex with the carcass of a deer that he found lying beside the road ? but his lawyer denies that he committed bestiality, on the grounds that a dead deer isn't an animal any more.
> 
> 20-year-old Bryan James Hathaway of Superior, Wisconsin allegedly had sex with the deer corpse after he found it on the roadside on October 11 this year. Authorities say he told police that he noticed the deer lying in a ditch, and then moved the corpse into the woods.
> 
> ...



Be glad i don't know a girl who wants to fuck horses.


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 18, 2008)

Ah... er... uh...


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 18, 2008)

*sigh*

 I....

*sigh*


----------



## Undead (Oct 18, 2008)

... W.T.F.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2008)

Ha. The Judge's name is Lucci. 

INB4 Redneck accusations.


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 18, 2008)

What kind of man would wanna speak with a guy who fucks dead animals, let alone defend him in a court of law?!


----------



## iander (Oct 18, 2008)

Is this a new low? I'm not sure but its at least top 10.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 18, 2008)

no not bambies mum


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> What kind of man would wanna speak with a guy who fucks dead animals, let alone defend him in a court of law?!


Someone who likes money.


----------



## Guts (Oct 18, 2008)

on the grounds that a dead deer isn't an animal any more.
0_o


----------



## Undead (Oct 18, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> What kind of man would wanna speak with a guy who fucks dead animals, let alone defend him in a court of law?!


I ponder the same thing about cannibals.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 18, 2008)

ha, yeah, lawyers are cannibals.


----------



## raininggemini (Oct 18, 2008)

good god, people


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey you do what you gotta do to get laid.


----------



## Munak (Oct 18, 2008)

Low standards.


----------



## Denji (Oct 18, 2008)

> If Hathaway is convicted, he could serve up to two years in prison, because of a previous conviction in 2005 for shooting dead a horse called Bambrick. So that he could have sex with it.



Damn authorities are always getting in between a man and his fun.


----------



## galliam (Oct 18, 2008)

I seriously see no problem with this. Sure he's sick as fuck, but at least he didn't kill it to have sex with it. The reason beastiality is illegal is because it's considered cruelty to animals and you can't be cruel to roadkill, you can just play with it. As for being able to defend the guy in court, it shouldn't be that big of a deal either. Everybody is too quick to assert their morals as superior in all cases and would simply dismiss this man as a pervert. Its a shame really, that the police have nothing better to do.


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 18, 2008)

People are sick.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 18, 2008)

If he gets away with it... does this make it ok to fuck a dead human corpse now? Will they start raiding cemeteries to uproot the dead to have zombie sex orgies since no willing and living participants would take part? 

Only in America


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2008)

^ When it comes to the law and court and all that crap, humans =/= animals. So your answer would be no.

Also, I was looking at the amount of failure that the prosecutor's argument was emitting.


> In response, prosecutor James Broughner argued that a deer carcass is still an animal – pointing out that in his statement to police, Hathaway called the corpse a 'dead deer,' demonstrating that he still thought of it as an animal.


So what if he calls it a dead deer. We call other things by their name like turkey and chicken, but we think of them as food. What he calls it doesn't really mean that much.


----------



## zabuza666 (Oct 18, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> If he gets away with it... does this make it ok to fuck a dead human corpse now? Will they start raiding cemeteries to uproot the dead to have zombie sex orgies since no willing and living participants would take part?
> 
> Only in America



No because that would be considered necrophelia; but I don't think the concept applies to animal corpses .



galliam said:


> I seriously see no problem with this. Sure he's sick as fuck, but at least he didn't kill it to have sex with it. The reason beastiality is illegal is because it's considered cruelty to animals and you can't be cruel to roadkill, you can just play with it. As for being able to defend the guy in court, it shouldn't be that big of a deal either. Everybody is too quick to assert their morals as superior in all cases and would simply dismiss this man as a pervert. Its a shame really, that the police have nothing better to do.



One could easily argue it's a degradation of the animal's 'rights' & the acts is a deformation of the animal's 'integrity'. Fark PETA is gonna have a field day on this.



> A man is accused of having sex with the carcass of a deer that he found lying beside the road – but his lawyer denies that he committed bestiality, on the grounds that a dead deer isn't an animal any more.



Arguably the greatest defense in court. Ever.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 18, 2008)

Eh? Nothing got hurt, tbh, so why the hell law cares? Not saying it isn't gross, but...


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 18, 2008)

And this is why I will never move to Wisconsin.  

The attorney is hilarious though.  This is very, very funny shit.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 18, 2008)

If someone uses Condoms made out of animal products, would that also count as bestiality? Or a Vibrator made from Camel Skin?

I can see where the Lawyers going with this


----------



## tdsuchiha (Oct 18, 2008)

Reading these stories make me sick  ..Is there a shortage of women ???


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think the blobs of cellulite roaming the Walmarts of Wisconsin count


----------



## Gonder (Oct 18, 2008)

man i feel sick


----------



## Jessica (Oct 18, 2008)

galliam said:


> I seriously see no problem with this. Sure he's sick as fuck, but at least he didn't kill it to have sex with it. The reason beastiality is illegal is because it's considered cruelty to animals and you can't be cruel to roadkill, you can just play with it. As for being able to defend the guy in court, it shouldn't be that big of a deal either. Everybody is too quick to assert their morals as superior in all cases and would simply dismiss this man as a pervert. Its a shame really, that the police have nothing better to do.



This is what I'm thinking. Has America become this hopeless that something so irrelevant and (unfortunately and regrettably) harmless can risk having this guy charged for doing something to a non-living thing?


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 18, 2008)

zabuza666 said:


> No because that would be considered necrophelia; but I don't think the concept applies to animal corpses .





Thank God


----------



## zuul (Oct 18, 2008)

Why did they even want to waste money in making a procedure for something like that. 
Nobody was wronged, not even the dear that was already dead.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Oct 18, 2008)

deer? shika?!? and dead too! sick... very sick.
it might not be against the law, but he needs to go see someone about it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 18, 2008)

tdsuchiha said:


> Reading these stories make me sick  ..Is there a shortage of women ???



Not a shortage of women, exactly. Just the usual shortage of women willing to put out (but thats nothing new. The majority of us dont resort to fucking roadkill to unload the ol' boulders. We take cold showers, log into the BH, ect)

Still.. ew.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 18, 2008)

​


----------



## zabuza666 (Oct 18, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> ​



You can tell by his face he's a deer-fucker. Yep. No doubt about it.


----------



## Rinali (Oct 18, 2008)

my brain is eating itself while reading the text


----------



## Anchor (Oct 18, 2008)

I have heard about zoophils and necrophils, but zoo-necro, it's just way too much! The F***ed up world is going completely crazy.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 18, 2008)

I... What the hell? This is revolting, degrading and disgusting.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 18, 2008)

Mandatory! 
[YOUTUBE]Nx4R_KCvTNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lawrachan (Oct 18, 2008)

It's Wisconsin, many horrific things come from that place.

I'm always horrified when I think that I live about an hour from the border.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

whut the fawk!?


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2008)

That's gross, but I don't know why he would go to jail for it. D:


----------



## House (Oct 18, 2008)

Pictures or it didn't happen 

Gross!


----------



## iluvzetsu (Oct 18, 2008)

wow..............


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Oct 18, 2008)

> If Hathaway is convicted, he could serve up to two years in prison, because of a previous conviction in 2005 *for shooting dead a horse called Bambrick. So that he could have sex with it.*



Seriously ...


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2008)

> for shooting dead a horse called Bambrick. So that he could have sex with it.



sick fuck


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 18, 2008)

Hahaha, furries and necrophiles interbreeding in RL.


----------



## Xion (Oct 18, 2008)

The thrill of the hunt.


----------



## Sima (Oct 18, 2008)

This just proves how sick some people really are, I mean come one...

having sex with a dead deer? thats just...too gross for words.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 18, 2008)

Lawyers....always so technical...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2008)

There are no words for how sick in the head this guy must be.


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Oct 18, 2008)

thats pretty disgusting


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I'm regretting coming in this thread...


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 18, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Well, I'm regretting coming in this thread...



* sigs          *


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2008)

you must be really desperate to look for animals on the side of the road


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Oct 18, 2008)

ooohhhhh snap


----------



## vegitabo (Oct 18, 2008)

guess it kinda makes sense, just think, how more must effort you need to catch a real deer and have sex with it than a dead one, lol the question is how the hell did they catch him in the act...


----------



## buff cat (Oct 18, 2008)

Where is this? My town?
Must be.

*looks*
Ah damn, pretty close.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 18, 2008)

Ah necrophilic beastility.......

ONLY IN AMERICA!


----------



## escamoh (Oct 18, 2008)

HOT.......


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't see how a dare can be ~*SEXY*~, let alone a dead one. D:


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 18, 2008)

Cut this guy some slack, guys.  Can you imagine how hard it is to find a dead woman laying out in pubic?  Opportunity knocked and this patriot capitalized.  The man is trying to keep down a maverick striving to live the American dream.

For shame.


----------



## Fran (Oct 18, 2008)

This is what they didn't show you during Disney's Bambi


----------



## yes (Oct 18, 2008)

> If Hathaway is convicted, he could serve up to two years in prison, because of a previous conviction in 2005 for shooting dead a horse called Bambrick. So that he could have sex with it.



Lolwut?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 18, 2008)

And men phail again...


----------



## Curry (Oct 18, 2008)

What about people who like to have sex with a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Brian (Oct 18, 2008)

deer or not his social life is over now


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 18, 2008)

Wait...can he get a disease/infection from doing these type of 
activities?

I'm not sure how long the deer was dead before he showed up 
and decided to have sex with it but there must have been an
excessive amount of bacteria present. 

Then again, does it say that it was sexual gratification from
intercourse or something else?



> If Hathaway is convicted, he could serve up to two years
> in prison, because of a previous conviction in 2005 for shooting dead
> a horse called Bambrick. So that he could have sex with it.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Oct 18, 2008)

O.o

w.......t......f
musta been desperate for dat pussy


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2008)

It was totally worth it


----------



## cacophony (Oct 18, 2008)

lol awesome


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 18, 2008)

Nesha said:


> And men phail again...



LOL. Women phail just as much as men. Men aren't the ones going out, and having sex with Horses....A Horse!! Seriously, you can die from that shit...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 18, 2008)

Uh..well...it is good that that he didn't kill the deer himself? But wow, that's an amazing reason to deny the charges. So he's arguing that people should be able to have sex with a roast turkey essentially?


----------



## zabuza666 (Oct 18, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Uh..well...it is good that that he didn't kill the deer himself? But wow, that's an amazing reason to deny the charges. So he's arguing that people should be able to have sex with a roast turkey essentially?



Well it isn't outlawed by law so yes


----------



## Kameil (Oct 18, 2008)

Roast turkey.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2008)

OMG What is it with you rednecks and banging dead animals.


----------



## zabuza666 (Oct 19, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> OMG What is it with you rednecks and banging dead animals.



How do you know he isn't a democrat?


----------



## Mashy (Oct 19, 2008)

zabuza666 said:


> How do you know he isn't a democrat?



ahaha i see what you did thar.


----------



## Aldrick (Oct 19, 2008)

Dead deer has sex with man


----------



## Mashy (Oct 19, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Dead deer has sex with man



Where have the deers with morals gone?


----------



## Mashy (Oct 19, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Cut this guy some slack, guys.  Can you imagine how hard it is to find a dead woman laying out in pubic?  Opportunity knocked and this patriot capitalized.  The man is trying to keep down a maverick striving to live the American dream.
> 
> For shame.



I find dead women in public all the time. Maybe he just has to drive faster.


----------



## Aldrick (Oct 19, 2008)

> Where have the deers with morals gone?



Into the oven with several sprigs of rosemary


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 19, 2008)

so hes a necro-bestality monger, this guy needs mental health rather than jail time

but the judge was priceless - what the hell, i cant believe no one has every tackled this issue


----------



## Mashy (Oct 19, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Into the oven with several spirgs of rosemary



Is our heaven something similar? 

We get devoured by the higher ups


----------



## Aldrick (Oct 19, 2008)

Does this mean if you wank and accidently touch a dead cat then you'll be arrested?


----------



## Mashy (Oct 19, 2008)

For public indecency, maybe.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Disturbia said:


> People are sick.



Have sex with Edward or a dead deer?

But yea, pretty sick.


----------



## 64palms (Oct 19, 2008)

Can't say that I blame the guy. Dead deer are hot.
Or in this case, might I say cold?


----------



## Aina (Oct 19, 2008)

This is hilarious shit.



iander said:


> Is this a new low? I'm not sure but its at least top 10.



I'm pretty sure the 'Man Fucking with a Table' is the lowest so far.


----------



## Fran (Oct 19, 2008)

Aina said:


> This is hilarious shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 'Man Fucking with a Table' is the lowest so far.



Ohellno, Man Fucking Bicycle, Man Fucking Pavement, Man Fucking a Public Bench in Hong Kong [and then calling paramedics] ... Much lower lows.

I'd put this below it actually...I'd rather fuck a bench, pavement...yeah, than a dead deer.

Coined: Necrobestiality!


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 19, 2008)

What a man and his...... dead deer carcass do in their own privacy is their own business *nodnod*. 

Okay, so, I guess he should be prosecuted for public indecency, but sex with an animal is the wrong charge because damnit, if I want to have sex with the Thanksgiving turkey, then I will damnit! .


----------



## limatt (Oct 19, 2008)

the man was horny at lest he didn't rape someone


----------



## Carly (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so glad i provided you all with such lols.



Nesha said:


> And men phail again...



I know a girl who fucked an animal, that doesn't mean i automatically think all women are phail. Don't be bitter just because Todd cheated on you with Shanequia the town hoe.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 19, 2008)

Wisconsin where the men are men and the women are...unnecessary.


----------



## Louchan (Oct 19, 2008)

Reminds me of that one guy who had sex with a cow heart and died.


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 19, 2008)

lol 
what a retard!


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2008)

Men will have sex with anything that has a .


----------



## rldragon (Oct 19, 2008)

If he needs to get laid that bad, he should have just hired a prostitute. It's healthier 

Oh yeah, this can only happen in America


----------



## Xion (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh deer, that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 19, 2008)

Necrophilia having I? Not me.


----------



## Psycho (Oct 19, 2008)

we have arms this long to avoid scenarios like that... please, fap for common sense


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 19, 2008)

Wait, why is this "news?"


----------



## Saiko (Oct 19, 2008)

Masturbation wasnt enough , eh ?


----------



## Altron (Oct 19, 2008)

man he needs to get laid ASAP


----------



## Magellan (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow and I thought some people couldn't get any grosser.
Here's a gander why don't you higher a HUMAN hooker not a dead abimal.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

A dead dear is no longer an animal so no beastiality


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 19, 2008)

.........................................

I was scrolling down he page when I saw this and I had to check it out.


----------



## Red (Oct 19, 2008)

Well fuck. I don't have anything to say...


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 19, 2008)

This was my reaction upon reading the article:







.....


----------



## mednin (Oct 19, 2008)

Was this person mentally stable?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

And that's why hookers exist

BUT NO, HE HAS TO THRUST THE DEAD BODY OF AN ANIMAL


----------



## Cair (Oct 19, 2008)

...Oh my. O_O


----------



## Lust (Oct 19, 2008)

now THAT'S what I call *desperate*!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh shit... 0.0 That's not far from where I live... damn those crazy Canadians.... Uhmm..no offense to anyone.... sorry.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool. .....


----------



## Juice (Oct 19, 2008)

UBO said:


> Wow and I thought some people couldn't get any grosser.
> Here's a gander why don't you higher a HUMAN hooker not a dead animal.



Maybe because some people love the strange curves of dead deer rubbing across their body.


----------



## Undead (Oct 19, 2008)

mednin said:


> Was this person mentally stable?


Anyone who fucks a dead deer is mentally unstable.


----------



## Mashiro (Oct 19, 2008)

I lol'd when I read the part about his previous offense of killing a horse so that he could have sex with it.
He totally scored


----------



## dilbot (Oct 19, 2008)

Is fucking a mannequin made out of a woman's ashes considered rape?


----------



## sukker monkeez (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah.... er.... no.... she's dead.

it wasnt consenual, nor un-consenual.


----------



## Juice (Oct 19, 2008)

Zayne said:


> Anyone who fucks a dead deer is mentally unstable.



You calling me mentally unstable?


----------



## sukker monkeez (Oct 19, 2008)

I think he/she is.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 19, 2008)

^failread.


----------



## Aina (Oct 19, 2008)

LOL Zayne and Juice. You two are epic.


----------



## deidara_wannabe (Oct 19, 2008)

Who saw him haing sex with it? :S


Or did he go around...talking about it?


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 19, 2008)

congratulations, mankind


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 19, 2008)

Well this would not have happened if attractive women would put out more and make it easier


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 19, 2008)

Its a cold, sad, world when raping dead deers == happiness.

*Edit*:  Nevermind.  He doesn't look sad.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 20, 2008)

He's so not getting away with necrophilia


----------



## Xion (Oct 20, 2008)

Juice said:


> You calling me mentally unstable?



Only if it has been dead for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG, that's really sick..

Does it even count as necrophilia?

Oh wait..I guess it does..


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyway, that's a really bad idea.  Not necessarily due to cultural or societal stigmas.  Healthwise, there are a lot of parasites, and other diseases that people can pick up when they do that type of thing.

I hope the judge gives him a increased sentence for making lame excuses.


----------



## Undead (Oct 20, 2008)

Juice said:


> You calling me mentally unstable?


I ain't calling you out for breakfast.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2008)

What will we think of next?


----------



## Miss Musouka (Oct 20, 2008)

ahhh okay. I dont know what to day to that. Only that its really fucked up. haha


----------



## RainyPhoenix (Oct 20, 2008)

I went from  as I walked into the Cafe
to  when I saw the title of this thread 
to  when I chose to read it.

Zoophilla is disturbing.  Necrophilla is disturbing.

Zoophilla+Necrophilla= That must be one really lonely guy...


----------



## Dark fox (Oct 20, 2008)

When your horny your horny what can I say


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 20, 2008)

This guy deserves a reverse facepalm.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 20, 2008)

Bitch needs his ass beat!D:<


----------



## 64palms (Oct 20, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> This was my reaction upon reading the article:


You turned into a cat?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2008)

Wanted: Female deer, 5-6 feet, big ass, likes long walks in the forest, dead or alive.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 20, 2008)

i saw a scene like this in "Beerfest", it was pretty hilarious...when the guy woke up and saw himself naked with the dead deer he was like "Not again"


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 20, 2008)

To be honest, why the hell do we have these laws to begin with?  Sure, he's going against society's standards.  Sure, it's fucking disgusting.  But this reeks of using "morals" to restrain civil rights.


----------



## Xion (Oct 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Wanted: Female deer, 5-6 feet, big ass, likes long walks in the forest, dead or alive.



Wonder what hole he used?


----------



## ?verity (Oct 20, 2008)

Ugh.....Why???

Ugh..........


----------



## Smoke (Oct 20, 2008)

I bet he didn't call it the next day and so the deer made a big fit about it:Awesome


----------



## Xion (Oct 20, 2008)

Smoke said:


> I bet he didn't call it the next day and so the deer made a big fit about it:Awesome



He is not into long-term commitments.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh be honest now.  Did his sexual relations with the dead deer really affect any of you at all?  Did it violate any of your own rights?  I guess it would be different if the deer belonged to someone, but for fucks sake.


----------



## Xion (Oct 20, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Oh be honest now.  Did his sexual relations with the dead deer really affect any of you at all?  Did it violate any of your own rights?  I guess it would be different if the deer belonged to someone, but for fucks sake.



It belonged to God. And that is enough.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 20, 2008)

The man's penis belonged to God.  He was just helping God organize his things.


----------



## Xion (Oct 20, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> The man's penis belonged to God.  He was just helping God organize his things.



Still...a dead deer? Does he have any decency?

I can take growing your own marijuana plants but fucking rotting animals out in the woods? That crosses a decency line.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 20, 2008)

"Decency" is subject to change.  We dislike it simply because it is unusual and against the cultural norm.  

On another note, I wonder who the hell seriously thought of such a law to begin with.


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 20, 2008)

I didn't know that bestiality is a crime, actually 

WHERE IS THE FREEDOM IN THIS GODFORSAKEN COUNTRY?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> The man's penis belonged to God.  He was just helping God organize his things.



God probably wanted that man's penis to probably enter something a little more beautiful...like a woman's vagina not a damn dead deers.


----------



## Xion (Oct 20, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> "Decency" is subject to change.  We dislike it simply because it is unusual and against the cultural norm.
> 
> On another note, I wonder who the hell seriously thought of such a law to begin with.



You slide on a slippery slope there. Having sex with dead animals was hardly ever a matter of free speech.


----------



## 64palms (Oct 20, 2008)

Byacock? said:


> I didn't know that bestiality is a crime, actually
> 
> WHERE IS THE FREEDOM IN THIS GODFORSAKEN COUNTRY?


Land of the free, home of the brave.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 20, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> To be honest, why the hell do we have these laws to begin with?  Sure, he's going against society's standards.  Sure, it's fucking disgusting.  But this reeks of using "morals" to restrain civil rights.



No this reeks of morals to restrain wackjobs.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2008)

Tobirama said:


> No this reeks of morals to restrain wackjobs.



At least it saves us from seeing cum drenched deers laying all over american highways.


----------



## 64palms (Oct 20, 2008)

Under what definition is this person a wackjob anymore than a person who masturbates?
Everyone's responding on mere gross out factor.

Did you ever stop to think he might be grossed out by human sex?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 20, 2008)

*spit-take* 

What

dah

frack?


----------



## 64palms (Oct 20, 2008)

Fursuits are obviously not enough for some people lol.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, that's certainly strange.  I'd be worried if I knew someone who did something like that. I mean I guess fucking a dead animal isn't really hurting anyone because it's not like defaming the body of a person and the animal is dead so it's not really being raped. It's still crazy though and I don't understand why someone would do that. I'd be worried that if they can do that to a deer, they might be capable of other things that could be worse.


----------



## zuul (Oct 21, 2008)

Byacockö said:


> I didn't know that bestiality is a crime, actually
> 
> WHERE IS THE FREEDOM IN THIS GODFORSAKEN COUNTRY?



It's protecting  innocent animals from being raped.

But I think people should be allowed to do anything they want to the dead ones, even if it's totally fucked up. 

This poor guy doesnt deserve that despite his perversion, he wronged nobody not even the dear.


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 21, 2008)

Necrobestiality, now that's one for the record!

Said the man to the pimp - " I want a doe."
Pimp - "You mean a ho'."
Man - "No, a doe."


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow "sexual gratification with an animal", there are way too many crimes.


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 21, 2008)

Says a lot about the café when the dead deer sex thread is the one with by far the most replies.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 21, 2008)

zuul said:


> It's protecting  innocent animals from being raped.
> 
> But I think people should be allowed to do anything they want to the dead ones, even if it's totally fucked up.
> 
> This poor guy doesnt deserve that despite his perversion, he wronged nobody not even the dear.



No, the world needs to be protected from this nutter and the easiest most safest way is to lock his rapist ass in jail.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 21, 2008)

that is really nasty


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 21, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You slide on a slippery slope there. Having sex with dead animals was hardly ever a matter of free speech.



I'm not talking about free speech.  I'm talking about restraining civil rights in the name of "moral decency" such as banning breastfeeding in public (which is more tame according to our cultural norm) or banning violent/perverted video games (which would cause an uproar over the internet).  This is no different.  Sure, it's on many levels more "disgusting" or "gross", but in the end, you're supporting the exact same policy.


----------



## 64palms (Oct 21, 2008)

Everyone pioneers civil rights when it's about something they care about subjectively.
But when it's something they hate like an extreme political opinion, an unusual sexual preference ect. ect., they're all on the "no that's sick and morally wrong and that's why it should be illegal" fascist bandwagon.

"Morals" to restrain whackjobs is why we didn't accept any gay rights, race mixing, nazi politics in modern Germany, witchcraft in old United States, and ect.

You actually have to think about why something should be wrong and illegal before you lock someone up on the mere reaction that something is "gross".
If you're gonna be like that you'd might as well just say you want to be a dictator and lock away anyone who doesn't agree with you.


----------



## hammer (Oct 21, 2008)

64palms said:


> Everyone pioneers civil rights when it's about something they care about subjectively.
> But when it's something they hate like an extreme political opinion, an unusual sexual preference ect. ect., they're all on the "no that's sick and morally wrong and that's why it should be illegal" fascist bandwagon.
> 
> "Morals" to restrain whackjobs is why we didn't accept any gay rights, race mixing, nazi politics in modern Germany, witchcraft in old United States, and ect.
> ...



well if ou think about it necrohpilias illegal and beastialtys illegal so necrobesaltiy must be illegal.


----------



## Xion (Oct 21, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I'm not talking about free speech.  I'm talking about restraining civil rights in the name of "moral decency" such as banning breastfeeding in public (which is more tame according to our cultural norm) or banning violent/perverted video games (which would cause an uproar over the internet).  This is no different.  Sure, it's on many levels more "disgusting" or "gross", but in the end, you're supporting the exact same policy.



Slippery slope is slippery. Especially with the earlier examples being about video games and breastfeeding.

But I agree with the basic tenet.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 21, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Slippery slope is slippery. Especially with the earlier examples being about video games and breastfeeding.
> 
> But I agree with the basic tenet.



Bah.  I don't intend to inspire fear in public breastfeeders or video gamers.

I'm just noting how everyone is being a little more than just a bit hypocritical by exploding in rage when someone denounces GTA, but completely supports the state in convicting this man for fucking a dead deer.


----------



## Xion (Oct 21, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Bah.  I don't intend to inspire fear in public breastfeeders or video gamers.
> 
> I'm just noting how everyone is being a little more than just a bit hypocritical by exploding in rage when someone denounces GTA, but completely supports the state in convicting this man for fucking a dead deer.



Well it's the level of perversion in the act that is deviant from societal norms so it doesn't really shock me as no matter how you look at it it pretty much is considered an extremely obscene act across most cultures and periods.


----------



## Idun (Oct 22, 2008)

This is why I could never be a lawyer. I mean how do you defend something like that


----------



## Surreal (Oct 22, 2008)

Arryll said:


> This is why I could never be a lawyer. I mean how do you defend something like that



I think it's much easier to defend a deer fuckers then rapists and murderers.


----------



## hammer (Oct 22, 2008)

Surreal said:


> I think it's much easier to defend a deer fuckers then rapists and murderers.



last time i checked necrophila was illegal.


edit: why is this thread still alive


----------



## Surreal (Oct 22, 2008)

hammer said:


> last time i checked necrophila was illegal.
> 
> 
> edit: why is this thread still alive



Your post made no sense what so ever.

He/she made a comment about how can someone force themselves (or be able to in general) to defend a person like that and I said I would rather defend someone who fucked a dead deer then someone who is accused of murder or rape.

Of course it's fucking illegal what difference does it make? Someone still has to defend him in court.


----------

